# Airplane Baby Blanket



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

My first post...to be sold for charity.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is sooo cute! I love it. Love the powder blue color. Great kintting too. You will get alot of money for that one.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the blanket and hat.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Just beautiful. I can only wish to knit like that.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

That is really lovely. Is it knitted as one piece? Was it a pattern or did you just use a wash cloth pattern and knit multiple repeats?

LOVE IT!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone..it's always fun to knit something and then give it away. It is knitted in one piece with a wash/dish cloth pattern in multiple repeats. I used Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

A beautiful crafted afghan for the lucky winner!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Love it, and the blue looks just like the sky they'd be flying in! Is there a pattern you could share? I have a nephew I need to make a blanket for I might use that motif for!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

hotske said:


> Thanks everyone..it's always fun to knit something and then give it away. It is knitted in one piece with a wash/dish cloth pattern in multiple repeats. I used Caron Simply Soft.


Excellent work and what a great idea!! You're sure to get lots for your blanket, it's a high flier!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely work!!!!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful work. Is it a pattern that is publicly available for purchase or download?


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is very nice! I love the airplanes..would of great when our son was in the airforce!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

This is beautiful, did you work the pattern out yourself from those amazing washcloth patterns. Wonderful gift for someone. Hope it makes a lot of money.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Just great!!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Great blanket and the color goes so well with the theme.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Lovely blanket,every wee boys dream.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's beautiful and I love the soft colour.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

wow! that is great. Is there a pttern avilable?


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Where did you find the basic pattern for the airplane? I have a friend who is a pilot and I would love to make this for his retirement.


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Great job on the blanket and the little hat.


----------



## mfein53 (Jun 17, 2012)

Where can I get the pattern? Love it. I work for the airlines and have co-workers expecting.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely beautiful. Someone is going to be a very lucky person.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the color.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I googled dish cloth patterns and found it. The one I used was by Tina. I was fun to do.


MsMallo said:


> Love it, and the blue looks just like the sky they'd be flying in! Is there a pattern you could share? I have a nephew I need to make a blanket for I might use that motif for!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The pattern is by Tina and I ran across it by Googling patterns for dish cloths. There are so many different ones available..have fun.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Just Google free dish cloth patterns and it's by Tina from if I remember Knitbits 


1cleaner said:


> wow! that is great. Is there a pttern avilable?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful! A lady in our weekly knitting class lives in Morro Bay, too!
She is a wonderful knitter, too.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

There isn't anything like knitting and looking at the ocean!


sharmend said:


> Beautiful! A lady in our weekly knitting class lives in Morro Bay, too!
> She is a wonderful knitter, too.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

I really like that...great job !!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful blanket for a lucky little boy.


----------



## nanc46 (Mar 23, 2011)

Where did you find that pattern? I have been looking for a pattern like that. All I have found is a wash cloth.
Thank You!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket. The blue color is so soothing to look at and the airplanes are wonderful for a little boy. Great job. Congrats to you and thank you for having such a big heart.


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Just wonderful! Terrific knitting. Vicki


----------



## MeeMee1010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Some baby boy will treasure that blankie!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

It is a wash cloth pattern and I tripled the amount of stitches to cast on. Then I deducted 8 stitches for the dividing border so they would not be wider then the edge. It was fun to do. I googled airplane wash cloth and picked the one by Tina.


nanc46 said:


> Where did you find that pattern? I have been looking for a pattern like that. All I have found is a wash cloth.
> Thank You!!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks! found it. I like it as it looks like a bomber (we are military) rather than a commercial plane!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

My little Jacob would like this blanket beause he is crazy about airplanes. Beautiful work.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

one rarely sees blankies for little boys. Thanks for sharing


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Great job and perfect for a baby boy.


----------



## Eyarbo (Apr 18, 2012)

I would love to have the pattern for this to make for our future grandson, Taylor. You did a beautiful job with this. :lol:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Great job! Unique pattern. I'd say you hit a grand slam!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful job and nice color too!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Truly wonderful .


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Neat. My Pilot husband would like that.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

this is a wonderful blaket just love it your work is excellent!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love your airplane blanket. I'll have to give it try. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

WOW, this is amazing, may I ask how many skeins of the Simply Soft did it take to make this wonderful blanket?


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Two of the 6oz skeins. I bought 3 because I wanted to make a hat and not run out. Had plenty left over.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was picturing in my head a small afghan! Imagine my surprise! Lovely!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Nicely done. You upsized that washcloth perfectly!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful afghan


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Thank you! 


hotske said:


> Two of the 6oz skeins. I bought 3 because I wanted to make a hat and not run out. Had plenty left over.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful baby blanket!


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

That is beautiful. Whoever wins it will be very lucky. You do wonderful work.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

A little boys dream.


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

That is such a cute blanket. Where can i get the pattern or could you please share it my grandson who is 2 loves airplanes in fact he goes around the house flying. He would just love it.. please share where you got it.. thanks


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

An entire hangar full of airplanes!! That is SO cute and some baby boy will love it as he grows up a bit.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow this is fantastic! Good work! :thumbup:


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

oliviatb said:


> That is such a cute blanket. Where can i get the pattern or could you please share it my grandson who is 2 loves airplanes in fact he goes around the house flying. He would just love it.. please share where you got it.. thanks


Here is the link and you have a choice of 2 patterns. I tripled the amount of stitches and took off 8 so all the borders would be even. Please feel free to ask any questions. The one I used is by Tina.

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful work.
Bravo


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

How darling.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

My father in law makes airplane's , great hobby for him . Great blanket idea for me. Christmas is soon. So each airplane square is 36 sts. You made 3 plane across and how many stitches for your boarded. I thought maybe 9 or 11? How much yarn did you use?


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

deercreek said:


> My father in law makes airplane's , great hobby for him . Great blanket idea for me. Christmas is soon. So each airplane square is 36 sts. You made 3 plane across and how many stitches for your boarded. I thought maybe 9 or 11? How much yarn did you use?


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

My pattern by Tina calls for 47 stitches for each square. To get the borders even I started with 131 stitches. You can just triple the pattern and the center borders will be wider and add a few more to the edges to make them even. My borders are 4 seed stitches and I used a little less then 2 6oz skeins of Caron Simply Soft.

Hope this helps.
For an adult you just add more squares and work it longer. 


hotske said:


> deercreek said:
> 
> 
> > My father in law makes airplane's , great hobby for him . Great blanket idea for me. Christmas is soon. So each airplane square is 36 sts. You made 3 plane across and how many stitches for your boarded. I thought maybe 9 or 11? How much yarn did you use?


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for answering. I will dive into my stash. Hopefully I will have enough. Great blanket ideas. Jodi


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I have 2 bags of 16oz and size 6 needles. So I should be alright in length. Hope to have it done by the end of summer. I will let you know. Again thanks for your help great idea. Jodi


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

That should be plenty...yours will come out a little tighter if you're using size 6. Mine was done in 8. Looking forward to seeing a photo!


deercreek said:


> I have 2 bags of 16oz and size 6 needles. So I should be alright in length. Hope to have it done by the end of summer. I will let you know. Again thanks for your help great idea. Jodi


----------



## jre_rn (Sep 8, 2014)

HOW do I get the pattern for Airplane Baby Blanket? SEVERAL ATTEMPTS have failed. . .


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

knitwitsheaven.com and the pattern is by Tina, this should give you the basic pattern and then you figure out how big you want it. I started with 131 stitches with 4 stitches of seed stitch for the borders. Hope this works for you.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Anmilbeth (Nov 18, 2013)

hotske said:


> My first post...to be sold for charity.


Is it possible for me to get the pattern for this blanket?


----------



## Anmilbeth (Nov 18, 2013)

hotske said:


> My first post...to be sold for charity.


Is it possible for me to get the pattern for this blanket?


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

This is the pattern I used. I multiplied the number of stitches for the width I wanted and added stitches for each border. You will have to subtract the one border for the inside of the blanket. Any questions please let me know.

Helen

Airplane Washcloth

By Tina



Materials: 1 ball of worsted weight cotton
Size 5 mm knitting needles
Cast on 47 sts
Rows 1 - 6: (k1, p1) across to last stitch, k1.
Rows 7, 9, 11 & 13: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k37, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Rows 8, 10 & 12: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p37, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 14: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p13, k4, p3, k4, p13, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 15: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k14, p9, k14, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 16: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p15, k7, p15, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 17: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k16, p5, k16, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 18: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p17, k3, p17, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 19: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k17, p3, k17, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Rows 20 & 22: Repeat Row 18.
Row 21: Repeat Row 19.
Row 23 & 25: Repeat Row 17.
Rows 24 & 26: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p16, k5, p16, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 27: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k3, p4, k9, p5, k9, p4, k3, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 28: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p4, k5, p6, k7, p6, k5, p4, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 29: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k5, p6, k4, p7, k4, p6, k5, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 30: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p6, k7, p2, k7, p2, k7, p6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 31: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k6, p25, k6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 32: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p6, k25, p6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 33: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k6, p2, k1, p19, k1, p2, k6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 34: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p6, k2, p2, k17, p2, k2, p6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 35: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k11, p15, k11, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 36: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p11, k15, p11, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 37: Repeat Row 35.
Row 38: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p11, k2, p1, k9, p1, k2, p11, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 39: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k11, p2, k2, p7, k2, p2, k11, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Rows 40, 42, 44, 46 & 48: Repeat Row 24.
Rows 41, 43, 45 & 47: Repeat Row 17.
Row 49: Repeat Row 19.
Row 50: Repeat Row 18.
Row 51: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k18, p1, k18, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Rows 52, 54, 56 & 58: Repeat Row 8.
Rows 53, 55 & 57: Repeat Row 7.
Rows 59-64: Repeat Rows 1-6.

© Tina - aka Brattracher from Tina


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you. &#128512;


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

What a fun baby blanket!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks. This was done 3 years ago, and since I have turned many a dishcloths into a blanket. There is such a variety out there.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice! Never seen an airplane pattern before on a blanket. I like!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful blanket, beautiful work!


----------



## Henb4343 (Mar 15, 2016)

Where can I find this pattern? Would like to make one


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

If you scroll up on this page you can see the written pattern.


----------



## Jenngummp (May 20, 2016)

Is there a pattern for this?


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Great set! That should sell easily and for a good price! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Look further up the post and you can get the pattern.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Jenngummp said:


> Is there a pattern for this?


Scroll back to the posts and you will find the pattern.


----------



## Daffy44 (Oct 30, 2016)

How can I obtain the pattern for the airplane baby blanket? It's exactly what I have been looking for. Thank you,

Daffy 44


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Daffy44 said:


> How can I obtain the pattern for the airplane baby blanket? It's exactly what I have been looking for. Thank you,
> 
> Daffy 44


Here is the This is the pattern I used. I multiplied the number of stitches for the width I wanted and added stitches for each border. You will have to subtract the one border for the inside of the blanket. Any questions please let me know.

Helen

Airplane Washcloth

By Tina

Materials: 1 ball of worsted weight cotton
Size 5 mm knitting needles
Cast on 47 sts
Rows 1 - 6: (k1, p1) across to last stitch, k1.
Rows 7, 9, 11 & 13: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k37, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Rows 8, 10 & 12: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p37, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 14: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p13, k4, p3, k4, p13, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 15: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k14, p9, k14, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 16: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p15, k7, p15, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 17: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k16, p5, k16, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 18: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p17, k3, p17, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 19: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k17, p3, k17, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Rows 20 & 22: Repeat Row 18.
Row 21: Repeat Row 19.
Row 23 & 25: Repeat Row 17.
Rows 24 & 26: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p16, k5, p16, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 27: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k3, p4, k9, p5, k9, p4, k3, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 28: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p4, k5, p6, k7, p6, k5, p4, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 29: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k5, p6, k4, p7, k4, p6, k5, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 30: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p6, k7, p2, k7, p2, k7, p6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 31: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k6, p25, k6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 32: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p6, k25, p6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 33: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k6, p2, k1, p19, k1, p2, k6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 34: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p6, k2, p2, k17, p2, k2, p6, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 35: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k11, p15, k11, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 36: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p11, k15, p11, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 37: Repeat Row 35.
Row 38: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, p11, k2, p1, k9, p1, k2, p11, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Row 39: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k11, p2, k2, p7, k2, p2, k11, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Rows 40, 42, 44, 46 & 48: Repeat Row 24.
Rows 41, 43, 45 & 47: Repeat Row 17.
Row 49: Repeat Row 19.
Row 50: Repeat Row 18.
Row 51: (k1, p1) 2x, k1, k18, p1, k18, (k1, p1) 2x, k1.
Rows 52, 54, 56 & 58: Repeat Row 8.
Rows 53, 55 & 57: Repeat Row 7.
Rows 59-64: Repeat Rows 1-6.

© Tina - aka Brattracher from Tina


----------



## pastorjan (Oct 16, 2018)

How can I get the pattern?


----------



## kj0023 (Jun 1, 2019)

I am new to knitting and being a bit ambitious trying this pattern. I would like to make a blanket out of it but I am not experienced enough to understand how you altered it. I don’t know what stitches will be eliminated from the pattern if I complete it as you did. Any help is appreciated


----------

